# Basement exterior waterproofing system recommendations?



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Well i got pricing back on the miradri 9800 and and the miradrain tile and man is it pricey. Any cheaper alternatives? I think I should take some pictures of what my walls look like. You will see like i mentioned dry all the way to the bottom 3 or 4 block. With the miradri you don't need stone backfill correct? If so i can delete that from my budget that i have put together. Thanks for all the info so far, steering in a direction. 

Forgot to add, i believe i'll need something that isn't sprayable because i don't have access to any spray equipment.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Here is a link to another thread with pics

http://www.contractortalk.com/f62/looking-some-guidance-waterproofing-basement-w-pics-74571/


----------

